# CD ROM is not recognized on log in[solved]

## vinodramu

Hello,

When we login, OS does not seem to recognize the CD ROM drive, automatically. We went through the https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511005-highlight-dev+hda.html link and followed the suggestion as per this link, but still no luck. 

Following are the commands that will help you to understand our configurations:

```
uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #9 SMP Sat Nov 25 16:36:34 GMT 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz GNU/Linux

ls -lisa /dev/cdrom

3837 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 25 16:41 /dev/cdrom -> hda

ls -lisa /dev/cdrw

ls: /dev/cdrw: No such file or directory 

nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto    noauto,user      0  0

mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

Under our kernel configuration is: 

```
   Device Drivers -->

        ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support --->

           [*] Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM Support

           <*> generic/default IDE chipset support
```

Also, we are using SATA harddisk. I am not sure why this is not working for us. Could anyone please share their experience with us?

Thank you,

VinodRamuLast edited by vinodramu on Sat Dec 09, 2006 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

You need more in your kernel config, this postshows the full IDE set up for an Intel ICH4 chipset. Other than the PIIX, which is specifically for Intel ICH chipsets, you need the same settings. Choose your chipset option from the menu in place of PIIX or you will not get DMA working. 

You can leave out the Hard Drive Option if you don't want it.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

kernel config is OK?

```

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

```

dont think so, because:

```
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
```

----------

## vinodramu

We resolved this problem by setting the /etc/fstab to 

```
/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0
```

Followed by reboot and then 

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

It worked

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

/etc/fstab is read every time the lazy form of mount is used and it must be used by users to force mount to check for the users option. Therefore a reboot is not required. I suspect rebooting is a bad habit you aquired from another OS.

----------

## vinodramu

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for your suggestion. Actually, I did not see your posting while I replied. I agree with you that reboot every is a bad way to do. 

We set the kernel configuration based on the link that you had provided. But I was not sure which one to select for Intel Chipset 865G mother board, so we continued with Intel PIIXn option. After built and reboot we found that it was not still recognizing the CDROM drive. 

Could you please suggest?

Thank you,

VinodRamu

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

The Intel 865G probably has an ICH IDE interface of some sort. In any case, the correct chip set driver, on the same menu as PIIX is not needed to make it work, only to make it work well.

Please check your 

```
uname -a
```

If it shows today, then you are running your new kernel. Its possible to mess up the kernel install, so you still use the old kernel.

Please post your lspic output so we can see what hardware you have. lspci comes from

```
emerge pciutils
```

----------

## vinodramu

NeddySeagoon,

Yeah, we ran the "uname -a" command and verified that it displayed today's date. 

Also, here is our lspci output

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) integrated LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

Please let me know if you need any other details.

Thank you,

VinodRamu

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02) 
```

Is your IDE interface.

That link is exatly right for your kernel IDE setup. All the ICH chipsets up to ICH6 worth with the PIIX kernel module.

Please post the output of 

```
ls -l /dev/hd?
```

and

```
ls -l /dev/sd?
```

It will show all the IDE and SATA drives you have fitted and the permissions to each.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

vonodramu, your problem was simple, i guess.

 *vinodramu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto    noauto,user      0  0
> 
> 

 

that device "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" does not exist here either.

IMHO that was your problem and you fixed it well using /dev/cdrom.

/dev/cdrom should be a symlink to your /dev/hdx or /dev/sdx (whatever your cdrom is).

udev usually takes care about this.

it is now *not* working again?

----------

## vinodramu

NeddySeagoon,

I am sorry, it was a typing machine  :Smile: 

Our IDE interface is

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02) 
```

And 

```
ls -l /dev/hd?

brw-rw----    1   root   cdrom   3,   0  Nov 25 20:31   /dev/hda

ls -l /dev/sd?

brw-rw----    1   root   disk   3,   0  Nov 25 20:31   /dev/sda
```

Please let me know if I need to provide you with any other details.

Thank you,

VinodRamu

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

Your cdrom is /dev/hda. Change 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0
```

  to be 

```
/dev/hda /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0 
```

in /etc/fstab and all should be well.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

but he already was well using /dev/cdrom, and that already is a link to his /dev/hda.

i am not able to follow this anymore - what is still wrong   :Shocked: 

he is much better on doing /dev/cdrom just in case he might add other IDE devices later on, or even change those. udev does it fine.

this discussion is getting ridiculous, really.

----------

## vinodramu

NeddySeagoon,

We tried your suggestion but that did not solve the issue. We are still forced to mount the drive to recongnize it. Do you have any other suggestions?

DocReedSolomon,

I am sorry for not acknowledging your message. 

I did not understand the solution suggestion by you. We are newbiees to this task, would it be possible for you to explain further?

Thank you,

VinodRamu

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vinodramu,

I misunderstood your issue. Not recognised, to me means the drive is not detected. at boot. Thats what I have been trying to solve.

mounting a CD before you can use it is a part of the normal process. What you want now is an automouter, it detects removable volumes of all sorts being connected or inserted and does the mount for you.

Such things exist but I do not use them. All I can do is point you to [url=http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_(AUTOFS)]this wiki page[/url]

----------

## tld

 *DocReedSolomon wrote:*   

> vonodramu, your problem was simple, i guess.
> 
>  *vinodramu wrote:*   
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto    noauto,user      0  0
> ...

 

You're not kidding.  I quit depending on the cdrom type links from udev (using the default config) a long time ago as it's behavior seemed totally random.  I have a dvd-rw at /dev/hdc, and cdrw and /dev/hdd and a usb dvd-rw at /dev/sr0.  The order of the assignment of cdrom, cdrom1 etc changed on almost every boot.

When I saw that udev 103 was marked stable and upgraded to it (including the current default config), I thought maybe this would finally be consistant.  Now I get duplicate links to sr0 and no link at all to /dev/hdc:

```

 ls -al /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrom2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrw1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/cdrw2 -> sr0

```

Tom

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *tld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You're not kidding.  I quit depending on the cdrom type links from udev 

 

would someone finally understand that his error was in his very own fstab?

"/dev/cdroms/cdrom0"  might exits in SuSE, and maybe in older (very old) gentoo installs.

it does not exist in current gentoo installs. if it really does, you guys didnt update your configs, or are still using devfs (that is deprecated!).

----------

## tld

I'm not sure what you're talking about, but I was responsing specifically to what you said here:

 *DocReedSolomon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdrom should be a symlink to your /dev/hdx or /dev/sdx (whatever your cdrom is).
> 
> udev usually takes care about this.
> ...

 

And the new udev with the default config doesn't appear to do this.  I never point fstab to any sym links either.

Tom

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *tld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And the new udev with the default config doesn't appear to do this
> 
> 

 

please define "new udev"

what version is that?

i am on ~arch, and every udev sofar created the link fine.

of course you have to make sure /etc/udev configs are Up2Date.

i am currently using sys-fs/udev-103

and - no, you do not have to point my fstab to a symlink. i didnt mean that.

/etc/fstab:

```

dev/hdb                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user     0 0

```

/dev:

```
 # ls -lisah cdrom*

4020 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 25 15:37 cdrom -> hdb

4026 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Nov 25 15:37 cdrom1 -> hdb
```

this is a DVD burner, so you yourself might not see cdrom1. no problem with that.Last edited by DocReedSolomon on Sun Nov 26, 2006 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tld

 *DocReedSolomon wrote:*   

>  *tld wrote:*   
> 
> And the new udev with the default config doesn't appear to do this
> 
>  
> ...

 

I'm using udev 103 with it's default config files.  I suppose it's possible that my issue is related to having the usb dvd-rw.  I may try booting without it and see what happens.  In addition to the /dev/cd* links being inconsistant, look what I get for /dev/dvd*:

```

ll /dev/dvd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/dvd1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-26 11:56 /dev/dvdrw1 -> sr0

```

Again, nothing pointing to the dvd-rw at /dev/hdc.

Tom

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *tld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm using udev 103 with it's default config files.  I suppose it's possible that my issue is related to having the usb dvd-rw. 

 

man!

we were not talking about an USB DVD, you could have mentioned this in the first place   :Very Happy: 

it wasnt the issue of the oposter!

an USB drive would never ever be /dev/hdx

----------

## tld

My post about udev and the links was a bit off the original topic...it was just in response to what you were saying about udev taking care of those links.  In any case, look what I get booting without the usb drive:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrom -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrw -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrw1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/dvd -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/dvdrw -> hdc

```

...and when I plug in the usb dvd without rebooting it does this:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/cdrom2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:08 /dev/cdrw1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/cdrw2 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/dvd1 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-11-27 09:15 /dev/dvdrw1 -> sr0

```

Pretty strange.

Tom

----------

## newtonian

Hi-

Just to sum things up for Vinod.  Adding 

```

/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom   auto    noauto,user          0 0

```

to /etc/fstab is normal behavior in linux

When you want to use the CDROM you can do 

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

 to use the CDROM

and 

```
umount /mnt/cdrom
```

 when you're done using it.

There are gentoo howto's out there that show you how to set up 

your linux box to mount and unmount automaticly but you can 

try that out after you get a little more familiar with how linux works.

For someone who is just starting out with linux for the first time and 

facing multiple first time install issues.  

mount /mnt/cdrom and umount /mnt/cdrom from the command line should be fine.

Cheers,

----------

## vinodramu

Hi,

Thanks to all of you for helping me this far. As per newtonian suggestion, I guess at point of time we are better of with mount and umount commands to detect the CDROM. Once we get little familiar with other concept may be we will take a look at this.

Thank again,

VinodRamu

----------

